# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  الـــسـاقو ..

## شذى الزهراء

**
*يسعد صباااح الغالييين*
*اليوم جبت لكم الاكله الشعبيه الحلوووة*
** الســــاقو**
*اتمنى تحبووه ويعجبكم ع طريقة بيتناا*

**
*المقادير /*
*ساقو*
*سكر*
*زعفران*
*دهن (ابو كرسي ..*
*ماء ورد*

*الطريقة /*
*نوضع السكر على نار هادئه حتى يصبح لونه ذهبي*
*ونضع الماء عليها ونقوم بتحريكه سريعا*
*ونضع الساقو والدهن وماء الورد والزعفران ونقوم بتحريكه* 
*على نار هادئه حتى ينضج ويصير لونه ذهبي* 
*ونزينه على حسب الرغبه* 
*اهلي زينوه بالمكسراات* 
*ويقدم ساخناً ..*
*وبالهناء والعافيه* 
*\*
*/*
*\*

*عوااااااافي ع اللي اكلوووه*
*دمتم بالف خير*
*تحياااتي لكم*
 :embarrest:  :rolleyes:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

امممممممممممممممممم ويييييييييييلي من الصبح
ماني ابغىىىىىىى

شكله ولالالااحلى من هيك...

اكييييييييييد اول صحن ليي لانه زي حقنا

عليكم بالف عافيه غناتي

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح...

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور...

----------


## فرح

ماشاء الله حـــــــركااااات 
شذااااوي ياااقلبي 
حراااام التحسسسسسسر صار نفسها فيه  :embarrest:  :toung: 
بس اكيييييييد نصيبي راااح يوصلني هههههه
تسلم الاياااادي حبيبتي 
ع هيك وصفه والشكل عذاااااااب 
موتها في هالاشياء.. :wink:  :wacko: 
يعطيك العااافيه ياكل الغلا 
بنتظاااار جديد اكلاتك الطيبه دوووم 
موفقه

----------


## hope

ويلي 
ساقو  :nuts: 


تدري أول أمس أشتهيت اكل ساقو وقلت باسوي ليي
 بس استمليت >>  :notrust: 


عليكم بألف عافيه غنآتييي .. 
وتسلم الايادي الي سوتهـ
 والي ورتنآ اياهـ ^_^

لاعدمنآ جديدك يالغلا 

دمتي بخير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*وااااااااااااااو*
*ماشاء الله شكله يجنننننننننننن*
*شهيتيني فيه شذوي*
*يالله سوي ليي مالي شغل*
*عليكم بالف الف عافية حبابة*
*والله يسلم ديات الي سوته*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية شذوي القمر*
*ربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## حلاالكون

الله وناااااااااااااااااااااااااسة ذكرتيني بــــ رمضان 
يسلمواااااااا لاعدمنا جديدك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}...
ياعلييييييييييي
اموت في الساقو 
طبقي المفضل 
صار نفسي فيه 
ماعندج خدمة توصيل خية  :bigsmile: 
محد قال لج انتي الاشهيتيني :amuse:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

 يعطيك العافيه ..

تسلمي على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## أُخرىْ

وآآآآآآآآآآآآو  :wink: 
روعة,,شهيتينا شذوووي,,
تسلم الايادي,,وعليكم بالعافيه,,

----------


## عبد الزهراء

سلام عليكم  يامهاتنا وخواتنا وبناتنا سلام عليكم يا ابوتنا واخوتنا واولادنا سلام عليكم ياجداتنا وعماتنا وخلاتنا سلام عليكم ياعمامنا وخيلانا  سلام عليكن يابناتعماتنا وخالاتنا سلام عليكم ياولاد اعمامنا وخيلانا واحلى ساقو ومقرازي وماقوطه ومفتوته ومنثوره وخبيصه وعصيده وهريسه وثريده وقيمات وكباب وشوربه وماتخلص والى اخره ورحمة الله وبركاته ورحم الله شيعة علي بن ابي طالب كلهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> امممممممممممممممممم ويييييييييييلي من الصبح
> ماني ابغىىىىىىى
> 
> شكله ولالالااحلى من هيك...
> 
> اكييييييييييد اول صحن ليي لانه زي حقنا
> 
> عليكم بالف عافيه غناتي
> 
> ...



*اي لج مايهمج دمووووعه*
*يسلموووو ع حلوووووو توااجدج* 
*لاخلا منج في صفحااااتي*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ماشاء الله حـــــــركااااات 
> 
> شذااااوي ياااقلبي 
> حراااام التحسسسسسسر صار نفسها فيه 
> بس اكيييييييد نصيبي راااح يوصلني هههههه
> تسلم الاياااادي حبيبتي 
> ع هيك وصفه والشكل عذاااااااب 
> موتها في هالاشياء..
> يعطيك العااافيه ياكل الغلا 
> ...



*بسم الله على قلبج فررروحتي*
*خلاص مافي تحسير الصحن الحين يوصلج*
*شاااكره لج عطرر التوااااااجد*
*وربي مايحرمني تواصلج يالغلا*
*دمتي بــــــــــــود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ويلي 
> 
> ساقو  
> 
> تدري أول أمس أشتهيت اكل ساقو وقلت باسوي ليي
> بس استمليت >>  
> 
> عليكم بألف عافيه غنآتييي .. 
> وتسلم الايادي الي سوتهـ
> ...



يؤ اكلي لايصير في الولد شامه  :embarrest:  :wink: امزح
تسلمم عيون اللي ناظرت السااااقو
ويعااافيج ربي هوبي ع مرورج الرووعه
دووم طيب التواااصل
تحياااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *وااااااااااااااو*
> 
> *ماشاء الله شكله يجنننننننننننن*
> *شهيتيني فيه شذوي*
> *يالله سوي ليي مالي شغل*
> *عليكم بالف الف عافية حبابة*
> *والله يسلم ديات الي سوته*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية شذوي القمر*
> *ربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
> ...



*نهووووووووضه شكرااا ع الطله البهيه*
*وربي يعااافيج ع هيك مرور*
*تسلمي ياحلووة ولاعدم منج بموضوعااتي*
*موفقه لكل خير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله وناااااااااااااااااااااااااسة ذكرتيني بــــ رمضان 
> 
> 
> يسلمواااااااا لاعدمنا جديدك



*والله زين الساقو رجع الذكريات*
*مشكورة حلا ع المرور الحلوو*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعليييييييييييييي
ساقو ولا احد يقول لي عنه
ماني حرام
أموت في شي أسمه ساقووووووووو
خلاص شذوي بجي لعندكم في البي
بس بشرط أبي ساقو
ومثل هذا الي الصحن
لان الشكل عذاااااااااااااااااااااااب ..
الله يعطيها الف عافية أي سوته
والله يعطيها الف عافية إلي صورت النا ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

سلمت يداك عزيزتي
وفقك الله
وبالعااافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام ع ـليكم}...
> ياعلييييييييييي
> اموت في الساقو 
> طبقي المفضل 
> صار نفسي فيه 
> ماعندج خدمة توصيل خية 
> محد قال لج انتي الاشهيتيني



 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*بسم الله ع عمرج بشوورة*
*من عيوني يوصل لج يالغلا*
*ربي مايحرمني هالاشراقه الحلوه*
*موفقه ياارب*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> تسلمي على الطرح ..
> 
> كل المودة



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله*
*مشكور اخوي شبكة ع تواجدك العطر*
*ربي مايحرمنا لطف التواصل*
*دمت بامان الباري*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وآآآآآآآآآآآآو 
> روعة,,شهيتينا شذوووي,,
> تسلم الايادي,,وعليكم بالعافيه,,



 
*اخرى..*
*اشكر توااجدج النير في صفحتي ..*
*ويسلمج ربي ع هيك مرور..*
*دمتي بود..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> سلام عليكم يامهاتنا وخواتنا وبناتنا سلام عليكم يا ابوتنا واخوتنا واولادنا سلام عليكم ياجداتنا وعماتنا وخلاتنا سلام عليكم ياعمامنا وخيلانا سلام عليكن يابناتعماتنا وخالاتنا سلام عليكم ياولاد اعمامنا وخيلانا واحلى ساقو ومقرازي وماقوطه ومفتوته ومنثوره وخبيصه وعصيده وهريسه وثريده وقيمات وكباب وشوربه وماتخلص والى اخره ورحمة الله وبركاته ورحم الله شيعة علي بن ابي طالب كلهم



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله..*
*شكرا اخوي ع المرور الطيب..*
*دمت بخير..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ياعليييييييييييييي
> 
> ساقو ولا احد يقول لي عنه
> ماني حرام
> أموت في شي أسمه ساقووووووووو
> خلاص شذوي بجي لعندكم في البي
> بس بشرط أبي ساقو
> ومثل هذا الي الصحن
> لان الشكل عذاااااااااااااااااااااااب ..
> ...



 
*تعالي عالعين والرأس هموووسه*
*والساااقو بيكون عندج عطووول*
*وماتحاتي يعجبج ان شاء الله*
*شااكرة لج رووعة الحضوور*
*لاخلا منج بموووضوعاتي*
*دمتي بسلامـ*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> سلمت يداك عزيزتي
> وفقك الله
> وبالعااافيه



يسلمج ربي خيتو نظرة
مشكورة عالمرور البهي
دمتي بخير
تحياتي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

امممممممممم 
وش هالحركاااات
بتحسريني حسريني على شي اعرف اسويه 
كذاا حرااام مالي علاقه فيه ابد
بس توني ليلة الخميس اقوول لـ امي 
هالاسبوع تسوي لينا سااقو
>>>مو كأني قلت قصة حيااتي
تسلمي ياقلبي على الطبق الحلوو
والله يعطيك العاافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> امممممممممم 
> وش هالحركاااات
> بتحسريني حسريني على شي اعرف اسويه 
> كذاا حرااام مالي علاقه فيه ابد
> بس توني ليلة الخميس اقوول لـ امي 
> هالاسبوع تسوي لينا سااقو
> >>>مو كأني قلت قصة حيااتي
> تسلمي ياقلبي على الطبق الحلوو
> والله يعطيك العاافيه



*والله ياوخيتي التحسير ع كل شي تعرفي تطبخيه اولا اسمه تحسير*
*خلاص انتي بس اقلطي وياي البيت*
*احلى ساااااااااقو من يدين اختي* 
*مشكوووووووورة جوري ع هييك تشريف حلوو*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من التواااصل*
*تحياااااااااااتي*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله

ياسلام عليك تسوين ولا تطرشين دخت  :wacko: من شكلها وشلون اذا ذقتها 

خلاص مالي شغل ابي يعني غصب  :no: والله حرام التعذيب 

اكيد راح تطرشي خيتوشذااااوي مراح تخليني اتحسر :shiny: 

 يسلم ااياااااااااااااادي وربي يعطيك الف عافيه ياقلبي 

ودمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله
> 
> ياسلام عليك تسوين ولا تطرشين دخت من شكلها وشلون اذا ذقتها  
> خلاص مالي شغل ابي يعني غصب والله حرام التعذيب  
> اكيد راح تطرشي خيتوشذااااوي مراح تخليني اتحسر 
> يسلم ااياااااااااااااادي وربي يعطيك الف عافيه ياقلبي  
> 
> ودمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه



 
*هلا ام محمد*
*افااا خيووة ماوصلج الصحن* 
*طرشته عطووول وهو ساااااااخن*
*يسلموووو عزيزتي ع المرور الشيق*
*مانحرم من طيب توااصلج*
*دمتي بسلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

**
*حركات >>سال العاب*
*عليكم بالف عافيه غلاتي* 
*موفقه,, وعساكِ على القوه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وردة محمدية* 
*كل الشكر للتوااجد الراقي*
*دمتي بوود*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تسلم الايادى شداوى
على الساقو الى من شكلة لذيذ
تحياتى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مريوومة تسلمي ع التوااجد العطر*
*تفضلي وياانا ولش احلى سااقو*
*تحياااتي ومودتي*

----------


## بقايا احزان

ياعلي وييييييييييييييلي 

ويش حلاته 

شكله يذوب في الفم 

بالعافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بقايا احزان*
*اشكركِ عالتوااجد الحلوو*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

عليكم السلام اختي شذاوي
يم يم يم

أحب الساقو  :embarrest: 

من جد اشتهيته

بالعافيه عليكم

سلمت ايديك على الطبق اللذيذ

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ملووكة*
*خلاص مرة ثانيه اعزمج ع سااقو*
*شرفتي الصفحه بتوااجدج*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

أكيد سهمي محفوظ  :walla: 
لأن هذا الصحن صحنا  :wink: 
طرشت لش فيه هريسه له :rolleyes:   :laugh: ودنتين رجعتيه :noworry:   ليي متروس  :wacko: 
تسلم إيدش  :signthankspin:  :ongue: 
وكل يوم جيبي لينا زيه  :lol:  مو لازم أودي لش صحن  :coool: جيبي :huuh:  في صحن من عدكم  :bleh:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا حسااسوة..*
*اي عدل كلامش حتى الهريسه مرة لذييذه ×× من زود الكذب*
*ماشااء نص بنات المنتدى عندهم نفس هالصحن القلوب عند بعضها*
*مشكووووووووورة خيه ع الطله المميزة*
*مانحرم من توااصلج الطيب*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

واااااااااااااااو
والله انك شهيتيني
عليكم بألف عااافية يالغلا
موفقة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااو
> والله انك شهيتيني
> عليكم بألف عااافية يالغلا
> موفقة



*الله يعااافيج خيتو اللؤلؤ*
*شاكرة وجودج العطر بمتصفحي*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من تواصلج*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## فطومتي

الله يعطيك العافيه اختي

من زمان وانا ادور هذه الطريقه بس ماعليه نطلب منك طلب فضلا لاامرا بغي تحطين لنا المقادير

لاني كذا مره اسويه ويخرب عندي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*خيتوووو فطومتي*
*المقادير مكتوبه عندج والطريقه خذيهاا*
*ومشكوووورة ع توااجدك الحلوو*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،*

*تسلم الإيدين شذووي ع الطرح ،*

*زين مآآحبـه :p ..*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيـه ،*

*عوآفي ع قلووبكم ..~*

*مآإنحرم جديدش ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مساااء الخير كروز*
*يسلمووو ملامح ع التوااجد الحلووو*
*ماانحرم من تواصلج بموضوعااتي*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## سفر

يعطيك االف عاافيه على الطبق اللذيذ 

خخخخخخخ  :toung:  ماتحبه من شافته عجبهااااااااااا والله

 شكله لذيذ سلمت ايدك يامشرفتناااا

----------


## إبتسامه

*امممممممممممممممممممم تعذيب* 
*طبقي المفضل .. شهيتيني فيه* 
*باخلي امي تسوي الينا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكوورة خيتو سفر ع الطله الحلوة
دمتي بووود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكووورة خيتو ابتساامه ع المرور الجميل
دمتي بعين الله

----------


## بقايا احزان

يسلمووووووووو 

ما شاء الله بس قمرة شذوي لو حاطة المقادير كم كاس يعني جان زين 

بس ماقصرتي وحقنا فيه الف عافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يسلمووووووووو 
> 
> ما شاء الله بس قمرة شذوي لو حاطة المقادير كم كاس يعني جان زين  
> 
> بس ماقصرتي وحقنا فيه الف عافية



مشكووورة خيه ع تواجدكِ الطيب
المقادير ع حسب عدد الاشخاص .. :amuse: 
لاعدم من تواصلج بموضوعااتي
دمتي بخير

----------

